
The Story behind DokuWiki’s new Template (2012) - Tomte
http://blog.selfthinker.org/2012/10/20/the-story-behind-dokuwikis-new-template/
======
Multicomp
Random bit of dw love: I use this software* every day and am quite pleased at
its looks. I was introduced to it by a company that used it as the IT wiki for
all 17 properties located around the USA and international properties.

I now run a private one of my own on the internet, a tiny one on a USB stick,
and am trying to get an older version working on my old Windows 98 testing
box.

* Don't want to trip the F5 bot which is how I found this post.

